# Stockerfest 2015



## JAA

Gota love them tails:yikes:


----------



## AWPREEFKEEPER

Oh my bad mr.B it looks like a bank of a river with the shoe in mud?


----------



## scooter_trasher

where do you guys get the fish food pellets for bait, the trout pond supply? a friend of mine had a pheasant hunting farm in monroe county,those birds were so stupid they would come back for dinner if they didn't get shot, but at least their wings weren't clipped. :lol:


----------



## Mr Burgundy

AWPREEFKEEPER said:


> Oh my bad mr.B it looks like a bank of a river with the shoe in mud?



No worries bud. I can't wait, called today and still no date. I never use pellets just tackle, never really needed to use bait. Always did great with lures


----------



## piscatorial warrior

Steve said:


> Good way to shake the dust off close to home. We should have a little get together this year around the fire pit by the cabins. Who's in?


Are you talking opening night Steve? Fri the 24th or Opening morning the 25th? I'd like to put some faces to the names I've been seeing on here. Especially the guys who aren't to proud to be seen @ StockerFest.


----------



## Steve

piscatorial warrior said:


> Are you talking opening night Steve? Fri the 24th or Opening morning the 25th? I'd like to put some faces to the names I've been seeing on here. Especially the guys who aren't to proud to be seen @ StockerFest.


I was actually thinking earlier in the season.


----------



## g.giovengo

Seeing as how im new to this kind of fishing i might go to it if i dont catch any before then. Would love to catch one. Where does this take place at.


----------



## Shoeman

Steve said:


> Good way to shake the dust off close to home. We should have a little get together this year around the fire pit by the cabins. Who's in?


I could be talked into that!


----------



## gothooked

Have they stocked the river yet?


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Stopped by the mill today and it's still 98% iced over. Still gonna be a few weeks before it goes away


----------



## gothooked

Thanks


----------



## BVG

If my memory is correct, I believe there are three places along the river with "improvements". 
-Grills, tables, and it toilets by the parking lot.
-Upstream from parking lot a couple hundred yards is a fire pit, small dock, more pit toilets, and I THINK grills. 
-Close to the dam is where the cabins are located. I have not been through there in years, but I would suspect grills and such. 

I will be out there teaching a friend to fly fish on April 9 or 10.


----------



## Paint man

the first day you can fish for them is April 1 correct? Assuming they have already stocked the fish.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I may have to fish the river this year, the pond just isn't thawing fast enough for them to stock it yet


----------



## dinoday

They usually put them in on March 31st.
I've seen a day or two before but rarely after that.


----------



## cscitney

Stockerfest Porn : )

Caught these two a day apart from each other.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

What's with the tails on those? Aren't most of the fish they stock pretty much tailess? To me those look pretty clean for stocker fest


----------



## wsshaker

I second that, the stockers usually have little to no pectoral and tail fins. That is an awesome brown!!


----------



## LongLiveFredBear

Did they plant the fish already?


----------



## Mr Burgundy

As we speak!


----------



## pdp3

Can't wait milford stocker


----------



## pdp3

Just few last year man can't wait!


----------



## centerpinking

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scooter_trasher

I'd rather not go to the gear restriction forum and dig up a bunch of crap, so I'll ask here, are marabou jigs considered flies and if not are bead headed flies, and flash blades on your line illegal also, if I decide to come out, due to my back I may very well want to take a break from fly casting and sit and drift bobber fish with spin gear.


----------



## brookie1

Here is the definition from the fishing guide:

Artificial Flies: Any commonly accepted single hook wet and dry flies, streamers and nymphs without spinner, spoon, scoop, lip or any other fishing lure or bait attached. The fly or leader may be weighted, but no weight shall be attached to the fly or to the terminal tackle in a manner that allows the weight to be suspended from or below the hook.

Your call on marabou jigs. Bead head flies probably conform.


----------



## fishfray

Flies under a bobber on a spinning rod are fine, but I wouldn't recommend the jig because people check occasionally. 

If you go to spring mill you can use any artificial lures.


----------



## scooter_trasher

brookie1 said:


> Here is the definition from the fishing guide:
> 
> Artificial Flies: Any commonly accepted single hook wet and dry flies, streamers and nymphs without spinner, spoon, scoop, lip or any other fishing lure or bait attached. The fly or leader may be weighted, but no weight shall be attached to the fly or to the terminal tackle in a manner that allows the weight to be suspended from or below the hook.
> 
> Your call on marabou jigs. Bead head flies probably conform.


 That just doesn't answer the question as to whether or not a Marabou jig is commonly accepted as a fly in this state, the only difference I see between a jig and a weighted fly is eye position and pellet flies come in plastics as well as yarn, plastics are supposed to be illegal but popper flies are supposed to be OK, I just really would not want a gear ticket, at the whim of a CO


----------



## brookie1

Yup, it's really not clear. I don't consider a jig to be a single hook wet or dry fly, streamer or nymph, and wouldn't use it but that's me. Typical law that needs a legal interpretation.


----------



## jaytothekizzay

A jig is a jig... a fly is a fly... interpretation of such, depends on the C.O. If you are flippin jigs with a spinning outfit, it may be frowned upon.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr Burgundy

To risky for me, spring mill here I come!


----------



## scooter_trasher

I maybe I'll just go Steelhead fishing, I prefer my hook to point up instead of down, I've found that I get less snags that way, and I really like floating-jig-head Marabous behind some splitshot on the leader, I'm not purist enough to see the crime, or to fish for Hatchery raised Trout with clipped fins with trout pellet flies, it didn't use to bother me to buy a trout stamp even when I did not go, but now that it's forced on my license and these stockings are in waters, just for the purists, I see things differently.


----------



## brookie1

Alrighty then, it sounds like you found the best solution for you.


----------



## scooter_trasher

Hope you guys have a blast, I just don't want to have to have a law book to fish.
Tight lines


----------



## brookie1

Have fun steelheading. Make sure you measure those hooks, watch where you put a splitshot, don't take a long handled net, etc. You might want to keep a rule book handy.


----------



## scooter_trasher

Oh I'll probably run a slinky, with either a wet fly or a floating crappie jig, or a jig under a bobber, their all flies to me , I'm hearing that you aren't even allowed a short handled net this year, I'll check, if so maybe I'll take a gaff, but tomorrow I'm thinking the boat, Walleye ,Perch , or maybe some Catfish.


----------



## Shoeman

scooter_trasher said:


> Oh I'll probably run a slinky, with either a wet fly or a floating crappie jig, or a jig under a bobber, their all flies to me , I'm hearing that you aren't even allowed a short handled net this year, I'll check, if so maybe I'll take a gaff, but tomorrow I'm thinking the boat, Walleye ,Perch , or maybe some Catfish.


Just take your pail and shovel and go home to your own sandbox..

As far as the net, I have never been been questioned for using a long- handled net for using it for intended purposes in a boat, in 30+years.

Rules suck! I don't like the rules for the Clinton bypass "no artificials", but I can't use them! I enjoyed using rubber and flies for perch.... Snaggers ruined that!


Gaff away lol

Proud Lake won't miss ya..

There will be many of you taking your slot!

Catfish, now you're onto something! Might still want to look into the regs for eyes.


----------



## Little Roober

2014 stockerfest and January 2015 spring mill pond. It's not the Manistee or PM, but it's still fun.


----------



## piscatorial warrior

scooter_trasher said:


> Oh I'll probably run a slinky, with either a wet fly or a floating crappie jig, or a jig under a bobber, their all flies to me , I'm hearing that you aren't even allowed a short handled net this year, I'll check, if so maybe I'll take a gaff, but tomorrow I'm thinking the boat, Walleye ,Perch , or maybe some Catfish.


I'm not too sure you want to be caught with a gaff on a trout stream :yikes:


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Has anyone been over to spring mill in the last few days to check the ice?


----------



## jaytothekizzay

These stockerfest threads always srart a big circus... lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jaytothekizzay

Fished Proud lake for a couple hours this morning. Was fishing down and around from the Dam. Was surprised at the lack of people fishing. We had the whole stretch for a couple hours. It was fun. Landed two monster 20 in. Rainbows... they put up a bit of a fight, but gave up pretty quick. One fish was actually in fairly decent shape. Didnt bother to take pics... But we all know what Stockerfest fish look like...lol
Hot fly was an olive Slumbuster, with a gold conehead and some flash tied into the tail. About a size 8-10. Surprisingly all my fish hit on an aggressive strip retrieve. I thought it would be to cold,and the fish too lazy to chase, but they did. Ended up hooking and losing a few more, all on same fly pattern. Its been quite a few years since I've fished Wixom, but I have to say it was an enjoyable morning. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wsshaker

We were able to get the waders wet Saturday for a short time and caught a couple. My son caught a decent one that was not so mutant. Fish were stacked up but not too interested in biting, water temp was cold. 
A shout out to the guys that had the fire going on the bend, went back and stoked the coals to warm up, thanks!


----------



## happydj

I tried spring mill Saturday with just short strikes. I threw ruby eye leeches, clouser darts and muddler minnows. You could see the fish porpoising and cruising. There were some pretty fish even though they had worn fins and such.


----------



## J_Yamaha1

jaytothekizzay said:


> Fished Proud lake for a couple hours this morning. Was fishing down and around from the Dam. Was surprised at the lack of people fishing. We had the whole stretch for a couple hours. It was fun. Landed two monster 20 in. Rainbows... they put up a bit of a fight, but gave up pretty quick. One fish was actually in fairly decent shape. Didnt bother to take pics... But we all know what Stockerfest fish look like...lol
> Hot fly was an olive Slumbuster, with a gold conehead and some flash tied into the tail. About a size 8-10. Surprisingly all my fish hit on an aggressive strip retrieve. I thought it would be to cold,and the fish too lazy to chase, but they did. Ended up hooking and losing a few more, all on same fly pattern. Its been quite a few years since I've fished Wixom, but I have to say it was an enjoyable morning.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I live by there and havent been in a while lol. So, i forget if it costs anything to park in there? Also, you headin back at all? I was gonna gonna head over there after work tomorrow til dark.


----------



## fishfray

Drove by just to look at the major access points today. The fishermans' behavior was very disappointing. Saw about 10 different people that were violating regulations. Why do people feel the need to snag these trout? Where is the fun in that. I saw somebody who looked like he was trying to snag; I had gave him the benefit of the doubt until he clearly hollered to his buddy that he was trying to hook a trout in the gills. A minute later he drug a big rainbow in by the gills and celebrated. At the dam a bunch of people decided to ignore the clearly posted rules. The guy fishing with several kids at the bridge was warned by several people that it was illegal but he brought his kids right back every time. The most disappointing was the 2 guys with the nice fly gear that waded right into the pool below the dam and fished while the massive school of trout swam around their legs. As I was walking out, thankfully the dnr walked up and saw the SIX different fisherman all fishing below the dam illegally. I did not stay to see what happened, but there was quite a bit of yelling.

Despite all of this, I might find myself at proud lake later in the week with my fly rod.


----------



## wsshaker

Caught a bunch yesterday. Here's a couple pics, check out red boy.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Spring mill was a bust today. Fished for 4 hrs and only got 3. On a side note a fly fisherman thought it was funny to try and hook me on his back cast. I said respectfully ur getting kinda close and he chuckled and peeled more line from his reel...


----------



## niksiddall

Mr Burgundy said:


> Spring mill was a bust today. Fished for 4 hrs and only got 3. On a side note a fly fisherman thought it was funny to try and hook me on his back cast. I said respectfully ur getting kinda close and he chuckled and peeled more line from his reel...


Did you fight him


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Nah, I conceal carry and it would have been a big mess


----------



## Shoeman

niksiddall said:


> Did you fight him


That always helps the situation... 

Makes one wonder why we even go there with that type of attitude! Just as easy to move over a few feet and you might learn something. 

Not defending the flydunker, I've had some doozies on my boat and those are close quarters... :SHOCKED:

But to fight? Get real!


----------



## 6Speed

Mr Burgundy said:


> Nah, I conceal carry and it would have been a big mess


Or better yet shoot someone over a planted trout or two.. What great advice!!!

We sure used to have a little fun there Shoeman. This thread never really changes from year to year does it...


----------



## Shoeman

6Speed said:


> Or better yet shoot someone over a planted trout or two.. What great advice!!!
> 
> We sure used to have a little fun there Shoeman. This thread never really changes from year to year does it...


Sure don't!

Not quite certain where these warriors come from, but OK, :lol:

I've been in worse situations and came out OK. 

You and I have been in one or two. I ain't scared.... Cops and all.... :evilsmile


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I took the mature route, wasn't worth it and I moved on.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I just reread my original post, and by big mess I was referring to Jonny law and the trouble I would be it. I DID NOT MEAN shooting him. Although it reads that way that's not what I ment. Sorry about that gents, I don't like violence and my original post reads that way. Sorry again

Burgundy


----------



## niksiddall

Mr Burgundy said:


> I just reread my original post, and by big mess I was referring to Jonny law and the trouble I would be it. I DID NOT MEAN shooting him. Although it reads that way that's not what I ment. Sorry about that gents, I don't like violence and my original post reads that way. Sorry again
> 
> Burgundy


Are you legendary news anchor Ron burgundy?


----------



## Mr Burgundy

U got it&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## scooter_trasher

Mr Burgundy said:


> I just reread my original post, and by big mess I was referring to Jonny law and the trouble I would be it. I DID NOT MEAN shooting him. Although it reads that way that's not what I ment. Sorry about that gents, I don't like violence and my original post reads that way. Sorry again
> 
> Burgundy


You oue no one an apology, I would think just the opposite would be in order, some people on this forum are far to quick to criticize others, without properly reading, or reading something into someones post (that is not written), when I read your post it came off as you decided to let go of the situation rather escalating it into a conflict and risking opening up a can of worms


----------



## 6Speed

Mr Burgundy said:


> I just reread my original post, and by big mess I was referring to Jonny law and the trouble I would be it. I DID NOT MEAN shooting him. Although it reads that way that's not what I ment. Sorry about that gents, I don't like violence and my original post reads that way. Sorry again
> 
> Burgundy


Stockerfest is always an emotional event. No worries dude. Just try to have fun!


----------



## JungleGeorge




----------



## fishfray

Is there any ice left on proud lake above the dam? I am just wondering if the river has warmed up yet


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Not sure about proud lake but Kensington is completely ice free


----------



## MiOutdoorsGuy

These trout stay in Kensington and Spring Mill Pond or they move/migrate? Been on the Clinton River this spring and it's been pretty slow. Funny to hear that 3 trout in 3 hours is a bust out there.


----------



## Steve

Caught this guy on a small grey hares ear nymph.


----------



## fishfray

I had A good day with my dad catching a few rainbows on streamers. Met many nice people on the river. Still disappointed to see people that find it entertaining to snag these trout


----------



## Mr Burgundy

3 in a few hrs is very slow, I normally get triple that. Keep in mind that it's not very hard to catch these fish in spring mill


----------



## MiOutdoorsGuy

Mr Burgundy said:


> 3 in a few hrs is very slow, I normally get triple that. Keep in mind that it's not very hard to catch these fish in spring mill


Do these fish stick around all year or just the spring?


----------



## concentroutin

A lot of them (Spring Mill) get fished out after the bait opener, but there are some that survive and make it all year round. The water is deep enough and I think spring-fed which can sustain them through summer. Of course they move deeper and become more difficult to catch mid-summer I imagine. Several years ago we had a mild winter and I hit open water there in late Feb. or very early March before the closure and caught a 23" brown that looked pretty clean (fins and tail) on a jig and twister tail of all things.

I swung by there for a half hour (not fishing) on Saturday evening and there seemed to be 10-15 fisherman. Only seen two fish on in that half hour, which I would consider slow. Not a real fishing report, just a quick observation, so take it with a grain. I used to love fishing the C&R opener with ultralight and a certain small spoon, and most years it was nothing to catch 25-30 fish in 2.5 hours, some years a little slower. Last couple of years I have been lucky enough to be in Florida wading the flats for redfish. I love Spring Mill Pond though; nice resource in SE Michigan.


----------



## MiOutdoorsGuy

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Went today for a couple hrs, ended up with 9. Most came on small spinners

Burgundy


----------



## wsshaker

Very quiet on the river today, water has dropped a lot since last week. The fish are spawning. The hens we caught were losing eggs and bucks were losing themselves as well. 

Anyway, check out this hog!


----------



## fishfray

wsshaker said:


> Very quiet on the river today, water has dropped a lot since last week. The fish are spawning. The hens we caught were losing eggs and bucks were losing themselves as well.
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw this post I thought for sure it was meant for a steelhead thread until I saw the picture. Nice stocker, I have had some spew eggs as well.
Click to expand...


----------



## wsshaker

Thanks fishfray, he was a beast. Took a while to get him to take, but persistency agitated him enough to take. It was a good time yesterday. My son and I had the river to ourselves, which was a surprise. With these fish spawning and with some hope maybe a new generation can be born into the system.


----------



## fishfray

I don't think there is the right bottom substrate (gravel) or enough current for the eggs to actually hatch, except maybe right below the dam. Not to mention the warm summer water temps, although some do survive. It would be very cool if the stockers could spawn successfully, but very unlikely


----------



## Westsidesfury

Anyone who frequents this for these stockies, can you pm me with details if possible like where they are and what they hit on and gear needed? Ive never been before and would like to try this weekend. Also when does this end?


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Well considering this weekend is the opener, u better bring the peanuts and popcorn cause its gonna be a circus


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Is sat the first day we can use corn at spring mill?


----------



## Westsidesfury

So I guess its still on? I dont know what kind of bait to use. Im going to wade downriver away from crowds anyway.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I can't help u as were not talking about the same fishery.


----------



## wsshaker

Westsidesfury said:


> Anyone who frequents this for these stockies, can you pm me with details if possible like where they are and what they hit on and gear needed? Ive never been before and would like to try this weekend. Also when does this end?



I have had good luck with wooly buggers and egg patterns, what's left of the gear restriction season. After the season opens I have had luck with small spawn bags, but I wait a week or two after the opener. Too many people for me on opening weekend. Heading over to the Muskegon this weekend to chase Steelhead. Good luck and tight lines.


----------



## Zofchak

Westsidesfury said:


> So I guess its still on? I dont know what kind of bait to use. Im going to wade downriver away from crowds anyway.


 Just a heads up, but the river is not really wadeable West of Wixom Rd. Perhaps the first 150 ft or so, but it then transitions to a mud/marl bottom in many places and the marsh along the edges make fishing from the shore difficult as well. There are some places to fish from shore further down stream, but it takes some knowledge of the river to find how to access most of them.


----------



## Westsidesfury

So I assume use those patterns to be successful? This will be my first time fly fishing and I know it will be hard so Im trying to get info before I go out Thursday-Sunday.


----------



## Westsidesfury

Your guys' help with regulations is helping loads.


----------



## wsshaker

Westsidesfury said:


> So I assume use those patterns to be successful? This will be my first time fly fishing and I know it will be hard so Im trying to get info before I go out Thursday-Sunday.



To be honest the last two weeks the bite has been tough on flies, but starting Saturday the gear restriction of flies only is over so baits, beads, spinners, etc will make it easier. Look for logs and structure they are usually stacked up like cordwood in those spots. Good luck!


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Went and checked it out for the first time, (didn't fish) but looks like the fish are in better shape than at the mill. Actually saw a few fish on beds. Don't really fly fish but might give it a try next year.


----------



## Raylaser

wsshaker said:


> Very quiet on the river today, water has dropped a lot since last week. The fish are spawning. The hens we caught were losing eggs and bucks were losing themselves as well.
> 
> Anyway, check out this hog!
> View attachment 77811


wsshaker: Are you on the C&R section of the Huron?


----------



## wsshaker

Raylaser said:


> wsshaker: Are you on the C&R section of the Huron?



Yes, Proud Lake


----------



## Raylaser

Thanks wsshaker!! What do you think that area will be like over the next 2 weeks given the opener? Thinking of driving up but don't want to travel 90 mins to get crowded out by 300 of my closest "friends", LOL!


----------



## silverspoons

Raylaser said:


> Thanks wsshaker!! What do you think that area will be like over the next 2 weeks given the opener? Thinking of driving up but don't want to travel 90 mins to get crowded out by 300 of my closest "friends", LOL!


It's a nice place to wet a line if you live close. I think most who have fished it will agree, it's not worth a 90 minute drive.


----------



## Steve

No not worth a 90 minute drive but if you live close by...


----------



## wsshaker

Raylaser said:


> Thanks wsshaker!! What do you think that area will be like over the next 2 weeks given the opener? Thinking of driving up but don't want to travel 90 mins to get crowded out by 300 of my closest "friends", LOL!



This is only my second year fishing this stretch. I've avoided opening weekend due to the crowds. I'll probably hit it a week after the opener, last year wasn't too bad. There are a lot of good spots you can wade to that are not accessible from shore. Good luck if you decide to go.


----------



## Raylaser

Thanks to all for your insight. I am originally from the area but have lived in Ohio for the last 17 years and I rely on intel from guys like you when I decide to head back "home" to fish. I probably do about 40% of my fishing in Michigan still. Always looking for a place to tangle with some good fish!


----------



## Queequeg

What are the odds there will be any fish left on Monday after opener? I remember I went on a Sunday after and saw 0 fish. Heard garbage bags of fish were loaded into cars on Saturday, though.


----------



## AWPREEFKEEPER

There's still a limit, and if you see something that's not right call the RAP line.


----------



## Queequeg

Even with limits, fish are gone by sundown. Drop fish off at home go back. Repeat.


----------



## Steve

Queequeg said:


> Even with limits, fish are gone by sundown. Drop fish off at home go back. Repeat.


Let's not condone that.


----------



## Westsidesfury

Got a 13" rainbow off a black fly. That's all for 2 and a half hours off fishing. I could see all these rainbows and browns but they weren't really reacting to my flies. The bite is slow like @wsshaker said!


----------



## Queequeg

I don't condone it, but that's why they're gone by sundown Saturday.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Spring mill holds fish but not many. It's been pretty rough this year. Seems like all small fish except a few here and there. Might give er a go next week, we will just see how work goes first

Burgundy


----------



## Raylaser

Queequeg said:


> Even with limits, fish are gone by sundown. Drop fish off at home go back. Repeat.


For those of us who follow the rules and RESPECT the opportunity to partake of what God has provided us and to further call it our hobby or sport, we are truly blessed!! Unfortunately there are those who are nothing less than thieves (as they are breaking the law), that have the gall to call themselves fishermen or sportsmen. I have no qualms about reporting these actions to the CO's. We all like to put some meat in the freezer but take your LEGAL limit and leave some for the next guy. So sad to see greedy people taking for granted and invading the sport we love!


----------



## Queequeg

Still wondering if Monday is worth it at proud lake. Only chance I have to go. I have little hope, but may just wander through the river. Not planning on keeping any fish. I just remember past years seeing NO fish 6 hours after opening day.


----------

